# better late than never !,Cosby lied 50 years .



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

Irrespective if Bill was really a rapist and lier for 50 years ; I am really left with a big question mark about lies that last years and then one day we discover that an ideal is the black sheep of the family .

I don't feel it right that a lady for example hide such a ugly incidence for 40 years then claim that he drugged her , raped her and so on .

The only explanation I find is that she wants his money now ; and was encouraged only after nobody else would care if she was F.. by that man ...

The way I see it nowadays : it is politics , it is similar to Clinton dilemma ; they made a big case out of it to change an image ; searching for his semen on her cloth ...

I doubt that if she said no to him he would have forced her ...

at that time she either enjoyed it , or took advantage of it .



The overall pic is that ; we are all human , we do mistakes and should be punished for those mistakes ; but what the point of punishment when it comes years and years after the incidence happened ?

if you watch again today the rapist Cosby, would you laugh the same way you did for years ?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I believe I read that some of the women tied to report it at the time but were told that no one would believe them because he is, BILL COSBY.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> I believe I read that some of the women tied to report it at the time but were told that no one would believe them because he is, BILL COSBY.


And now what changed ?
the fact he is not shining anymore ; 

I feel with those ladies ,they must have suffered if their words are true ; but this case it is worse , because we are looking at a system that seemed to be perfect ; where in third country world we look at this legal system as an ideal one .

In order t not to be missunderstood ; I would say that if allegations are true ; Bill has to be punished ; and the Government owes a big appology to those ladies too.


----------



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

To my mind things like this show women still do not have the same rights men do.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

in this specific case I don't feel it is related to gender ; though you could have points in other cases.

I am afraid that all those incidences even in the most civilized countries are leading me to beleieve that the "eye for an eye " is become dominant .

My 14 years old caused 5 stitches in a guy face when when at school he put his hands on her butt and hugged her without her permission ...

The guy went into so many issues : suspension , trial , ....

from my side I care about none of them ; because next time he tries to do something he might loose an eye .

Still this girl is the most feminist in her class ...
Has she relied on a system to take her right ; she would have been in counseling sessions by now even in a western advanced place .

The question is ?

If we look at the legal system in any advanced place in the world ; had it protected his ppl completely ?

there are acts that should be classified for an eye for an eye ; it is self defense .


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

Prostate cancer awareness month (November, for all that didn't know) was changed to "men, stop being *******s month". Remember it started with that viral (if staged) catcalls video, then went on to rape on college campuses? I can just about guarantee this revelation was timed for this new annual event.

And speaking of rape on college campuses, do you think they are going to be satisfied with shaming a generation of 18-22 YO's? Don't get comfortable men. They will be coming out after the *******s that raised these boys soon. 

And there's a war against WOMEN?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

America's Dad is Joan Crawford.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

runs like dog said:


> america's dad is joan crawford.


no wire hangers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> I believe I read that some of the women tied to report it at the time but were told that no one would believe them because he is, BILL COSBY.


Yes, Janis ****inson talked about how she was pressured by lawyers to not talk about it. 

Once 1 person comes forward and is believed, others are more comfortable. 



Zouz said:


> The overall pic is that ; we are all human , we do mistakes and should be punished for those mistakes ; but what the point of punishment when it comes years and years after the incidence happened ?
> 
> if you watch again today the rapist Cosby, would you laugh the same way you did for years ?


I don't believe there should be a statute of limitation for rape charges. There's still DNA being processed from years ago and a lot of times it takes a while before someone feels safe enough to speak about it. 
Rape is not a mistake, multiple rapes and taking advantage of his social status and money is not a mistake. If you kill someone 15 years ago and they catch you _now_, you go to jail. The point is not letting people get away with crimes because they were able to evade arrest for so long. 
I will never watch him again.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Yes, Janis ****inson talked about how she was pressured by lawyers to not talk about it.
> 
> Once 1 person comes forward and is believed, others are more comfortable.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

I am not saying he should escape , I am just started to believe that no legal system in the world is just anymore ...
it is a pessimist vision about human being ...

A year ago ,a rapist in Lebanon raped a 12 years girl for 3 days ; then killed her and killed her grandma .

On the spot ; guys from the local town confirmed his involvement by viewing some cams ...

they hang him immediately by the tree near the victim house .

I know it is awful act too , and two wrong actions doesn't make right ... 

but looking at it now ; even drunk boys do not dare to go to that town anymore...


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

My comments don't mean much since I've never been assaulted and don't know the feelings that one has to suffer through,

but it seems bizarre to me for everyone to come out on mass like that. There were far more influential figures in the world than a beloved comedian that have been taken down by their own crimes. 

I do understand there was at least one accusation at the time of the alleged incident. But it seems coincidentally convenient for everybody to come out at once. Almost orchestrated.

Not saying none of it happened, but the optics of the reports leave question marks.

By the way I kinda hate the guy.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

Agree with a lot of what sinnister said ...

the main issue is that if he was caught guilty at that time it would have been a clear evidence ; like the rapist I mentioned above .

but now after all those years , it is going to be a mess when handled in a trial .

But at the same time , wether guilty or not :

where is the " innocent until proven otherwise " concept we have been raised on it ..

we are talking about a mass of people who are accusing bill ; some of them might be realizing that he raped them though they didn't know about it!


He could be guilty and not defending it ; but the fact that he was executed without a trial ; 

even the navy took back an honory gift given to cosby in 2005 ; his home town expelled him ; temple university kicked him out of her board members .

Come on guys ; this happens in Lebanon ; should not happen in US ; what if , those people were wrong ?

Now I do bet that so many more will appear in the news ;and the scenario will be that the trial will drag for years ; and possibly he might die before the truth appears ....

It is really a shame ; on him if he was a rapist ; but on a civilization that throws the basics of law and hence a constitution in no time .

It proves to me more and more that religion,law and politics are Opium of societies.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

sinnister said:


> but it seems bizarre to me for everyone to come out on mass like that.


Strength in numbers maybe? This all came to light when a comedian recently addressed the allegations in his stand-up routine. 

I know that if I were in the woman's position, with the amount of fame he has, I would feel much safer and more credible if other women were alleging the same thing. 

At first I thought it was because he has deep pockets, and I realize he's innocent until proven guilty, but there are SO MANY accusers! And the MO is the same-he allegedly gave them drugs in one form or another-I've heard some had been roofied, and others voluntarily took the drugs.

Maybe we'll never really know the true story.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Ignore the media

PS. I do feel bad for Cosby........

I'm sorry, but if you get raped or abused and you do NOT go to authorities right away and report it.....and decide to come out at your convenience.....it's too late.

I find it VERY hard to believe these women......but we all know Cosby and his career is done regardless.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I am distraught.. I did not have a father growing up and I remember watching a show he did for a children's program.

I felt loved by his gentle and caring words and he made a huge impact on my life and who I wanted to be.

Now I am so angry and sad. If the allegations are true, probably are, then someone I admired and emulated has been someone I despise and hate. I don't even know how to express how I am feeling.

I wish rapists would just blow the f up and quit polluting the world!

I can't look back on anything he did now fondly. He managed to take a bright spot from my dark childhood and taint it.

I honestly feel sick.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

DoF said:


> Ignore the media
> 
> PS. I do feel bad for Cosby........
> 
> ...


You don't know much about being raped. Study it first.


----------



## Willa (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow way to blame the victim DoF. There are two women who where raped in my family and never reported it. It's changed them completely. It took 20 years for one to talk about it an nearly 10 for another.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Having studied about the effects of sexual assault in university, I'm well aware of the stigma and shame that women face after being victimized...but my awareness is limited to an academic level.

Reality is often much worse so I don't even intend to presume.

What I do think though is that how does one discern truth from fiction in the court of public opinion? His career and name are torpedoed and there will be no trial since there is a definitive amount of time that victims have to file charges in these cases.

So how do we know who is telling the truth? Who may not be? Who has a perverted version of munchausens? Who knows?

People use the shear numbers and seriousness of the crime to hypothesize that no woman in their right mind would admit to being victimized without it being true. But history is filled with such untrue claims. So how does one decide? Numbers does not equal truth.

*I feel I MUST add the disclaimer that I believe that Jello man is a rapist. I don't like the man and he gives me the creeps. And I'm a dude....*


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

I would think most forcible rapes done by assault from a stranger ARE reported. But the date rapes? The rapes by family members? By "friends?" The women can sometimes feel guilty, like they are somehow at fault. They can feel like they don't want to destroy the person's family, or in some cases, thier own family. 

I speak from experience. I was date raped many years ago when I was 18. It didn't affect me nearly as badly as it could have, and I have long since come to terms with it. And although literally crying and saying "no, I do not want to do this," and PRAYING for God to make it stop DIDN'T stop it, I never reported it because of several of the above reasons. The guy was married with children, and I was worried for his kids. I was worried that no one would beleive me, and I was worried (in a sick way) that he and our mutual friends wouldn't "like" me anymore if I said something. 

Although I would not report it now either. It's in the past. I suppose if one other woman came out and NEEDED me to in order to validate her story, it might be different. But I wouldn't want to jump on the blame bandwagon just because a handful of others had. I appreciate my privacy.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Should have tried to take him down GA. You were more than likely not his only victim.

I understand but I hate that these guys keep at it because they are not stopped. He should be made to answer even all these years later.

I stopped the man who was attacking my sister but my mom never reported him. He went on to assault a boy who later committed suicide. Yeah. I believe my mom has some blood on her hands for that one.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

Should have. But didn't. I was young and dumb and weak back then. If something were to happen now it would be a different story. I pray I don't have to find out.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Although I was in the re-runs era with the Cosby show, I LOVED it. I have seen all the episodes and some of them I can almost recite the whole episode.

HOWEVER ... he was just okay. The truly funny people to me on the show were:

Kenny (Rudy's childhoold friend)
Sondra
Elvin (Sondra's boyfriend/husband)
Denise
Denise's husband
Olivia
Claire's Mom
Theo
****roach
Cliff's Dad

When I got older I thought Claire was too bossy. 

I'm done with him. I can never look at him hugging and kissing those young girls in the same light, even though they have all come out and said he never did anything inappropriate with him. 

I wonder ... I can't help but think of the times they sat on his lap, hugged him tightly and kissed him. Yuck!


----------

